
Twitter Faced SEC Questions on Changing User-Engagement Metrics - shahryc
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-24/twitter-faced-sec-questions-on-changing-user-engagement-metrics
======
RA_Fisher
It's been interesting to watch this story unfold. Twitter is a broadcast
system and therefore has many (useful [and not useful]) bots. These aren't
users, but not all of them are spam. It's a simple counter-example to show
that simple user (and engagement) counts will almost certainly be misleading.
Twitter is in a big-time catch 22 with reporting here. It'll take skill to
report a qualitative aspect like engagement with a quantitative metric (like
they're expected to).

------
justinzollars
I've advertised on Twitter before and their engagement metrics are curious and
a bit dishonest.

They measure any click on a tweet's body (not a hyperlink) as an engagement;
where as an advertiser I define engagement as a favorite, retweet or reply.

~~~
danieltillett
Does advertising on Twitter work? I am curious if engagement matters too much
provided Twitter is delivering the results? Of course if it is not cost
effective then they have a problem.

~~~
hadeharian
It's not just "does it work?" but "what kind of customers are you getting?".
Twitter seems more productive to me than any part of facebook, which seems to
desire to ravenously consume one's life. It's only a slightly less consuming
task than some online games (MMORPG).

You're purchasing time from people that are busy, and productive, and have a
life that on the whole it not completely virtualized. Compare that with
Facebook and MMPORGs of sorts, and there are some highly successful virtual
people who live real lives in mobile homes and shitty apartment complexes. Not
to say their overall quality of life is bad, but maybe their balance is off
kilter some.

------
3327
Funny how bearish news gets decimated when markets are in turmoil.

------
calhoun137
Twitter can avoid unwanted SEC attention by taking massive risks that will
potentially blow up the global economy.

